# Rigida DB 2000 Taurus Felgen + Avid mechanische Disc + DT Swiss Onxy, Cerit Nabe!!!



## Thommy_03 (23. Oktober 2003)

EBAY VERKAUF!!!!!!!!

------->     


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3633584983&category=9198&rd=1


-------->

Rigida Taurus DB 200 Felgen + Avid mechanische .Disc + DT Swiss Onxy , Cerit Nabe !!!

Kompletter MTB Laufradsatz 26 Zoll. Mit AVID mechanischen Scheibenbremsen und neue DT Swiss Onyx
HR Nabe, gebrauchte Cerit VR Nabe.

Nur ca. 600km Tourenstrecken gefahren. 

Bestehend aus folgenden Teilen, Rigida Taurus DB 2000 sehr guter Zustand,
Hohlkamerfelgen in silber für VR, HR, ohne Ritzelpaket. Kompatibel
mit 7,8,9 fach Ritzelpaket. Für Französisches Ventil. Mit Pogo Schnellspanner.
Hintere Nabe NEU ( DT Swiss Onyx ) und hintere AVID  Bremsscheibe sind
neu. Wurden bei 600km von Händler ausgetauscht.

Mit blauem Schwalbe Felgenband aus Kunststoff. 


Mit DT Swiss Onyx Hinterradnabe NEU, 32 Loch in schwarz, Neupreis ca. 90 EURO. 4fach gelagert, DT Swiss Cerit Vordernabe,32 Loch in schwarz für Scheibenbremsen. DT Swiss Edelstahlspeichen. Alle Teile Super Zustand. 


Avid CPS mechanische Scheibenbremse, Durchmesser 165mm, komplett ( ohne Bremshebel, Außenhüllen und Züge ) sonst  mit allen Teilen, Kleinteilen, Anleitung, Schrauben. Und mit einem Schlüssel für die Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe nachzukontrollieren. Sehr einfache Belagsnachstellung, -wechsel in Sekunden mit rotem Drehknopf von außen. Installations Anleitung von AVID beiliegend. Optisch, technisch wie neu. Kein Kratzer oder sonstiges. 

Für Postmount Befestigung.


----------

